# Poulan Chainsaw



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

Poulan Chainsaw model # P3314,I bought this chainsaw about [/B] 1 1/2 years ago, been having trouble starting it from the get go. It is very hard pulling the cord, real strong compression. when it does start it does not keep running. I put a new plug, fresh gas, nothing seems to help.What are the carburator setting? and why is it so hard to pull?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

When you say, "hard to pull," two questions come to mind.
1. Was it as hard to pull over when you bought it?
2. Are you advanced in years? (seriously, many OEMs now offer ez-to-start pull starters to help those being diminutive in stature, or physical issues or the aged).

On the other hand, it could be flooding and that could make it hard to pull also.
There could also be a lower main bearing issue, or a coil mounting issue, allowing the ignition coil to be dragging on the flywheel making it hard to pull over.
There could also be a clutch issue - if the chain moves when you pull the rope that is a problem, and would also add to pulling resistance.
There could even be a recoil problem (pull starter), that is adding to the pulling resistance - if it's binding that'd do it.

So, "hard-to-pull" can be a result of several conditions, including the operator so I can only suggest you investigate what I've cited above. A compression test might help get you started in diagnosis...I would suggest it should have 120 to 140.

HOWEVER - I have seen many of these Husqvarna made saws with the upright cylinder have scored pistons and cylinders. THAT could also make it hard to pull, and not run very long or well. You can inspect the cylinder through the spark plug hole with a flashlight, it should be smooth and shiny inside, not dull or gouged/scored.

I would classify this as a disposable saw given what they sell for, but one would expect it to last more than 1.5 yrs. with proper care. If you left fuel in it for a long period of time, gum may have built up, restricted the carb. causing a lean condition and catastrophic failure.

http://www.google.com/#output=searc...50,d.dmg&fp=22ff624f670d7fc6&biw=1095&bih=673

Good luck.


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thanks Paul for your reply, you were right about me being older. I am 81 and still work 5 days a week as a maintence man for a 4 story building and also take care of my 4 acre property.
I did get the chainsaw running by going back to resetting the carb to just 1 full turn and then going from there. I only used the saw about 1 hour from date of purchase. Thanks for all the info including the poulan site.*


----------



## frost85 (Aug 4, 2013)

paulr44 said:


> If you left fuel in it for a long period of time, gum may have built up, restricted the carb. causing a lean condition and catastrophic failure.


Interesting post. I didn't realize a lean gas mix could cause engine failure. By catastrophic, do mean unrebuildable or not worth rebuilding? I've had some luck in car engines simply deglazing the cylinder walls and replacing the rings. I was hoping new fuel lines would get this Mac 3200 chainsaw going again but the compression read 55 psi before I took it apart. Would you say lean gas mix is the root cause of most low compression numbers? tia


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Two strokes are more susceptible to engine seizure because when the fuel is lean the oil is too, not that way on a 4 stroke. No oil and broke city.............the oil is fuel cut to begin with, any more oil degradation and they simply lock up. How many end up in the trashpile. A lot of it comes from someone running out of oil and then thinking well this is almost enough and calling it there. Not like you can do that 4 or 5 times, if low enough on oil amount you won't get past that one time without blowing it up. The low emissions call for less and less oil (pollution) has only made it worse.


----------

